# Ecco il nuovo singolo di Vasco Rossi. L'uomo più semplice



## admin (21 Gennaio 2013)

*Il nuovo singolo di Vasco Rossi, L'uomo più semplice*. Rilasciato il 21 Gennaio 2013

Audio Video da Youtube







Madò


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2013)

Non so se era più fatta la Tommasi quando ha fatto il pornazzo o lui quando ha registrato sta roba.Madonna


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Gennaio 2013)

canzone veramente inascoltabile!!non mi aspettavo nulla di che ma questo è veramente un obrobrio!per lo meno,"i soliti" e "manifesto futurista della nuova umanità" erano sicuramente anche piacevoli da ascoltare.Ma questa è veramente oscena


----------



## Hammer (21 Gennaio 2013)

Grande Vasco

la casa di riposo ti attende.


----------



## Brain84 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sto dissanguando dalle orecchie


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (21 Gennaio 2013)

E c'è gente che paga 100 euro per un suo concerto.


----------



## yelle (21 Gennaio 2013)

certo che parlare di Vasco in una sezione in cui c'è anche un topic dedicato a gente come Janis Joplin è un insulto


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Grande Vasco. Sempre grande rispetto per le persone che si impegnano nella cura per gli stitici.


----------



## iceman. (22 Gennaio 2013)

Acerbibi gli da le piste


----------



## Livestrong (22 Gennaio 2013)

L'ho ascoltata oggi per sbaglio in palestra: stavo per spaccare il bilanciere dallo schifo


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ma questo è ancora in giro?Musicalmente l'ho sempre odiato. 


Ho ascoltato i primi 2 minuti,poi ho chiuso per la disperazione.....



ma era strafatto???


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma questo è ancora in giro?Musicalmente l'ho sempre odiato.
> 
> 
> Ho ascoltato i primi 2 minuti,poi ho chiuso per la disperazione.....
> ...



no no tutto naturale


----------



## Lollo7zar (22 Gennaio 2013)

Qualcuno sa spiegare perchè in Italia si è passati da questo





Al cocainomane?


Dal pezzo musicale al pezzo e basta?


----------



## BB7 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma questo è ancora in giro?Musicalmente l'ho sempre odiato.
> 
> 
> Ho ascoltato i primi 2 minuti,poi ho chiuso per la disperazione.....
> ...




LOL a me sembra ubriaco... sopratutto quando dice "responsabilità". Testo molto poetico e profondo cmq


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2013)

si vede che siete giovani e che vivete in un mondo molto strano.........

Vasco quando iniziò era uno dei pochissimi che andava contro i conformisti e che riusciva a comunicare alle persone emozioni VERE!!

Basta perbenisti e gente falsa.......

Facciamo bene perchèèèèèè................siamo viviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.........


----------

